# My Personal Site! Whatcha think?



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.thecaseykelley.com

so what do you think? if you saw my thread about my corporate identity, then you'll notice this looks real close to it... that's because that i ripped this design off that one! 

anyways, whatcha think?

completely made in Dreamweaver 4 and Photoshop 7... no Microsoft used for this project* (usually i use Microsoft FrontPage 2002 since i've been using it for many many years)

*well, unless you want to count Windows


----------



## rinse (Jun 9, 2002)

save your text images (links, logo, etc.) as gifs for crisper looks and smaller file size.


----------



## Wilsonium (Jun 9, 2002)

BlingBling...

Nice start for a personal website. I'll have to watch it and see how things develop... I do have a couple of suggestions...

1) Do you really need the banner ad at the bottom? It doesn't really match the site and is distracting from the main content... which of course... should be all about you... IMHO.

2) Work a little more with the images you're using. The heads of each page (about me, media, etc) are about 124k and can be compressed to at least 10k just using Photoshops "save for web" feature. Also... you might be able to crop it a bit since a lot of the space is transparent around the text. Also, the "left_tree_beach" image could be compressed from 148k to about 40k the same way. This will greatly speed up the time your pages take to load. 

Otherwise, keep up the good work and let us know when it's updated. and I'm glad you're moving away from FrontPage.

Cheers
don


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 9, 2002)

BlingBling, why would you want any brothers? I have 2, they are a pain in the ***


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wilsonium _
> *1) Do you really need the banner ad at the bottom? It doesn't really match the site and is distracting from the main content... which of course... should be all about you... IMHO.*


i bought the domain for $10... if i would have paid another fee during registration, I could lose the banner ad... i dunno if that option is still open or not...


> 2) Work a little more with the images you're using. The heads of each page (about me, media, etc) are about 124k and can be compressed to at least 10k just using Photoshops "save for web" feature. Also... you might be able to crop it a bit since a lot of the space is transparent around the text. Also, the "left_tree_beach" image could be compressed from 148k to about 40k the same way. This will greatly speed up the time your pages take to load.


I use the "save to web" feature... i didn't crop the image since i wanted an exact certain distance between the word and my text...

and how would i compress the "left_tree_beach" image without losing quality?

and rinse, i selected .gif for those images, but it said it had a longer load time than .jpg... i'll take a look at it once again


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *BlingBling, why would you want any brothers? I have 2, they are a pain in the *** *


would you rather have two sisters that all they know what to do is WHINE... B*TCH... AND CRY almost 24/7?!?!\

i'd readily change for a brother that I could just slap over the head occationally to make him shutup!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 9, 2002)

Personally, I would not use that font.  For "summer 2002".  But that is just me.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 13, 2002)

i now updated my site with a cooler look... says it will only take 15 seconds tops on a 56k modem.. so my time is definitely down...

so what do you think of my NEW look?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

I like it


----------

